# [solved] permission denied with mail-mta/courier-0.53.2-r1

## geta

I've recently run into problems with courier

 */var/log/mail/current wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [courierd] Waiting.  shutdown time=none, wakeup time=none, queuedelivering=1, inprogress=1
> 
> [courieresmtp] Permission denied
> ...

 

or

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [courieresmtpd] /usr/sbin/courieresmtpd: Permission denied
> 
> 

 

You might want to check the permissions in /usr/lib/courier/courier/modules/esmtp

For me they have to be:

-r-xr-x--- 1 mail mail 116704 Dec 11 22:04 courieresmtp

-r-xr-x--- 1 mail mail  46768 Dec 11 22:04 courieresmtpd

I've wasted a lot of time searching that error because it only showed itself with courieresmtp and not courieresmtpd, only after recompiling did the error with courieresmtpd pop up and I was able to trace a solution with:

http://www.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch/2007-January/013208.html

but I'm wary of setting all binaries in that path to the mentioned permissions.

Hope this helps someone out there.

Yes, at first I was looking for verbose logging to know which file couldn't be accessed by courieresmtp, but I now of course realise it is courieresmtp itself which couldn't be accessed.

Cheers,

geta

----------

## AndCycle

thanks for the post, I never though I got the same error at 2012.

----------

## toralf

FWIW net-libs/courier-authlib-0.63.0-r1 had have similar issues with wrong file permissions, currently I'm running mail-mta/courier-0.68.2.20120626 (but just for fun at a user mode linux image unstable Gentoo) - looks good so far.

----------

